# Coast Guard says missing sailor, 76, may be lost at sea



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Richard Byhre, 76, was reported missing Friday night by his wife of 34 years, according to KSWB Fox 5, and the Coast Guard and San Diego Harbor Police began a search for Byhre, who had reportedly left his Palm Desert home on Feb. 10 and did not return as expected.

[...]

The Coast Guard searched surrounding marinas and harbors, but ultimately called off the search because Byhre, who is hearing impaired, did not have a known destination.​
link


----------

